# Dell Ultrasharp 2711



## Freelancer (Sep 21, 2012)

i think about buying this monitor.. but i read very mixed customer reviews.

some praise it as the best 27 ISP you can buy for the money.

some say it has problems with color accuracy over the screen area or suffers from backlight bleeding. 

i have a colorimeter and i don´t care so much about if a display has great deltaE out of the box.
but when the upper right corner shows some red cast and the lower left a green cast im a bit worried. 

so to those who own this monitor... are you happy with it?


----------

